# Photo - marble motoro and giraffe - April 29 2009



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

The lighter color marble motoro




























The darker color marble motoro










Together so you can see the differences










Last but not least, my cleaner fish - giraffe catfish


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

crazy lookin catt


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome rays and cat.

Your giraffe looks so sute. My bf has one but was brought when s/he was about 9-10 inches.
Here is a pic


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

beautiful rays, really cool lookin' cat too


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I love the rays!


----------



## scuba20v (May 28, 2007)

wow! are those rays brackish?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

those are fresh water stingrays


----------



## scuba20v (May 28, 2007)

i am very impressed. they are awesome looking! what water parameters must they be kept in? and are they toxic?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

i got spike a couple of times. Still functional 

SA water parameter.


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

can i put a ray with cichlids?


----------

